# How can I lose 21lbs in 30 days?



## juice_girl21 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hoping someone can help, body builders always seem to know loads about nutrition and exercise! 

I'm female, 5ft 7, medium build and weigh 154lbs. Current BMI around 24. I want to lose 21lbs before the start of September. I have a large bust and I want that to stay. Can anyone recommend any tips to lose the weight in a short time frame...but not have it go from my bust? I've lost a stone quickly before by fasting/eating only fruit and veg and drinking water but it all went straight from my boobs and made me look worse  Any tips? Thanks  xx

Also, can anyone advise...I've switched my 2lbs weights to 5lbs weights as I'm quite strong naturally, 5lbs is nothing for me. I did my workout today holding the weights during cardio and then doing squats etc. Is 5lbs weight in each arm too much...will I build muscle? I don't want to build muscle just tone up. Should I stick to 2lb weights? Thanks xx

@ cuggster: Yes I am going on holiday, I know I shouldn't have left it so late 

If 21lbs is a bit extreme, what's a sensible amount to aim for?

I plan on doing an hour of cardio every day plus weights after on 2 days. I do yoga and Pilates anyway and swim once per week.

I was planning to cut out sugar and dairy and eat fruit veg and lean protein. I don't eat a lot of protein usually, probably max 40g per day. If I up the protein will it stop me from losing muscle if I do weights aswell?

@ Huntingground: What's DNP?

Thanks again for all advice given xx


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Amputation?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Amphetamine


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

probably not very healthy losing so much weight so quickly. my wife lost nearly 2 stone but over around 6 months and her breast size is smaller now, I think that's inevitable


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> Amputation?


lmfoa


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cut one of your legs off is your best bet =]


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Crash diets arent the way forward

Do you want to loose the weight or fat? Permanently or are you happy to put it back on once lost?

If fat and permanent you wanna get that 21 days outa your mind

Also your body will decide where it wants to take the fat from so you might well have to say bye to some knockers unfortunately


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

You will lose fat all over and t1ts are made from fat so they will decrease too.

Keto diet with T3 and Clen, loads of cardio etc etc. I would throw in DNP but not many girls do that.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> Crash diets arent the way forward
> 
> Do you want to loose the weight or fat? Permanently or are you happy to put it back on once lost?
> 
> ...





Huntingground said:


> You will lose fat all over and t1ts are made from fat so they will decrease too.
> 
> Keto diet with T3 and Clen, loads of cardio etc etc. I would throw in DNP but not many girls do that.


This


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm going to jump the gun here and assume your going on a holiday? If so, and im guessing you booked it in advance, why didnt you try to lose the weight before/straight after booking the holiday? like i said, just me ''Jumping the gun''....


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I seen some lose a serious amount of weight drinking only veggie juice and eating fish every day. The weight flew of them but in that weight was also hard earned muscle. Remember muscle is a very expensive thing to build. If you rnot to worried about losing muscle i suggest you try the same.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

In simple words........ No.

Losing that much weight in that short a time would be unhealthy (basically starvation) and I'm sorry to say you can't chose where the fat comes from.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

But a good weight loss combo is heroin and ketamine, BARE KETAMINE


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

youd probs end up with some nasty excess skin


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MDMA you'll lose it easy, you may lose your mind being on a month mind!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've moved your thread to the correct section...it keeps the forum tidy and can mean that you get better and more serious responses.

Please post in the most appropriate sections for these reasons


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

I have lost 8lbs over 2 weeks by eating and drinking strictly. I drink only water, breakfast is oats made with water, lunch is ham omelette/tuna, dinner is chicken breast in spice with veg 

Besides this I am taking a protein shake after training (weights 5x a week and ice hockey once a week).

Feel good for dropping the rubbish out of my diet, feeling a lot brighter and more alert


----------



## big_ragoo (Aug 13, 2013)

why dont you want to build muscle? it looks alot better than fat or sagging skin. If you are worried you will look like a female body builder then dont. you need vast amounts of testosterone to build large amounts of muscle, which being female you do not produce.

If you want to know what lifting weights can really achieve look at the bikini competitors this will show you what lifting weights and eating right can achieve.

but then failing that I hear vomiting also works


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

juice_girl21 said:


> I have a large bust and I want that to stay.


Pictures or you're lying! :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

so did u lose any weight?!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

The OPs requests are almost comparable to a fat guy hoping to keep his 18" "guns" whilst on a cut.

If you do lose any thing around the bust it was fat anyways don't worry your more than a pair of tits you have a personality after all


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my mates doing the insanity programme and hes lost 3stone in 5weeks (been doing insanity for 2weeks), this week he's lost another 8lb. hes blown away how much hes loosing and you can see a big difference in him aswell.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stone14 said:


> my mates doing the insanity programme and hes lost 3stone in 5weeks (been doing insanity for 2weeks), this week he's lost another 8lb. hes blown away how much hes loosing and you can see a big difference in him aswell.


I've often thought about doing that but if I'm honest with myself...I just don't think I'd have the will to keep pushing myself to that degree on a regular basis. I'm just a bit of a whimp!! :laugh:

Slow and steady for me I guess.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

google "protein sparing modified fast"


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Katy said:


> I've often thought about doing that but if I'm honest with myself...I just don't think I'd have the will to keep pushing myself to that degree on a regular basis. I'm just a bit of a whimp!! :laugh:
> 
> Slow and steady for me I guess.


yeh he is very over weight, but naturally stocky/ musclular, just need to loose the fat then hench up lol. he's also on a herbalife programme, he's a supervisor on the oil rigs so he gets stupid money so there expense of herbalife is nothing to him, and the diet plus insanity is ripping the fat off so he's happy lol.

iv had a go on insanity 9didnt do the full programme, just had 1 dvd to do as abit extra cardio) for my cv fitness a couple years ago and I couldn't finish a full workout


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

picsornobigbust


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stone14 said:


> yeh he is very over weight, but naturally stocky/ musclular, just need to loose the fat then hench up lol. he's also on a herbalife programme, he's a supervisor on the oil rigs so he gets stupid money so there expense of herbalife is nothing to him, and the diet plus insanity is ripping the fat off so he's happy lol.
> 
> iv had a go on insanity 9didnt do the full programme, just had 1 dvd to do as abit extra cardio) for my cv fitness a couple years ago and I couldn't finish a full workout


Knowing my personality I think that if do a workout that is too intense, I can't stick with it. So whilst I may intitally make progress, I'd probably then just suddenly stop and gain it all again.

I used to do herbal life (my mum bought into the pyramid scheme). We all did it together and lost loads of weight and gained lots of energy. But of course, with any 'odd' diet, the second you stop, you gain it all again.

However, regarding your friend, if he is very overweight then hopefully it will at least help him lose the excess and then he can get back to a 'normal' diet and continue progress


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Katy said:


> Knowing my personality I think that if do a workout that is too intense, I can't stick with it. So whilst I may intitally make progress, I'd probably then just suddenly stop and gain it all again.
> 
> I used to do herbal life (my mum bought into the pyramid scheme). We all did it together and lost loads of weight and gained lots of energy. But of course, with any 'odd' diet, the second you stop, you gain it all again.
> 
> However, regarding your friend, if he is very overweight then hopefully it will at least help him lose the excess and then he can get back to a 'normal' diet and continue progress


yeh hes loving herbalife he says he feels amazing on it.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

What would 150 to 120 look like, I have no idea...

Dnp will lose you 30 pounds easily in a month, but I don't recommend it unless you know what you're doing.

MDMA on nights out will provide good cardio and alot of water loss, however with DNP its dangerous if you're not replacing the water straight away.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stone14 said:


> yeh hes loving herbalife he says he feels amazing on it.


Yeah, I did. Had so much energy! I remember I was doing DIY with parents and I just went for it...hammering down a fireplace, whizzing through every task! :laugh:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Katy said:


> Yeah, I did. Had so much energy! I remember I was doing DIY with parents and I just went for it...hammering down a fireplace, whizzing through every task! :laugh:


Do you think the energy is down to the herbalife supps? How are they different to other supps?

Everyone I know who's use there products rave about how great the feel on it as if there laced with cocaine lol

What's there secret?

One of my mates is a seller of the stuff and its all he goes on about now, he determined to get me to the next meeting on the 25th to see what its all about.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Do you think the energy is down to the herbalife supps? How are they different to other supps?
> 
> Everyone I know who's use there products rave about how great the feel on it as if there laced with cocaine lol
> 
> ...


I've wondered the same thing. I honestly don't know. It's suppoesdly crammed with nutrients but other diets are too so why the hell it gives you so much energy is beyond me! I do know that when the body goes into starvation you can get highs. During anoerxia I had that, and others feel the same. So maybe it's that?

I certainly don't think it contains anything 'wrong' though....they'd be found out by now if that was the truth.


----------

